# Camera porn (SFW)



## xvnm (Feb 9, 2014)

LEICA M9-P Hermès - HOW ITS MADE / FACTORY TOUR. Leica teases our wallets with $50,000 Edition


----------



## dolina (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank God it aint a Sigma. I'd get erectile dysfunction if you did.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 9, 2014)

That was less pornagraphic and more infographic. Not so much the making the baby as much as making the baby... an endoscope with time lapse photography that spans 9 months. Sure the baby is growing... but it aint do much for ma dong.


----------



## Sanaraken (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow! $50,000 for that Leica. I would love to have that Noctilux-M 50 f/0.95


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2014)

This Jaeger LeCoultre watch is yours for $234.000. I´d say that Leica package is a cheap gimmick


----------



## m (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't understand how some people call the recent mirrorless Fuji cameras the "new Leica".
I mean all they did as a redesign was to release the x100s in black. Now look at the Hermès.


----------

